# Weekly challenge 8/25 - 8/31 Livin it up in the city



## SquarePeg (Aug 23, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, post photos of cities.  Your photos can be cityscapes, architecture, urban landscapes, scenes of city life...   big city, small town, whatever you’ve got.  

As always, new photos only please.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 23, 2018)

Glad you finally included those words "  big city, small town, whatever you’ve got. " We don't even have a stoplight


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 24, 2018)

I'll do my best but living in DC, there is almost nothing that has not been shot before.  I just left Oklahona City today and have a couple shots from downtown that would be a little more original, but they were taken before the challenge was issued.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 24, 2018)

Going to the big city this weekend with the X-T2 weather permitting.  Usually I shoot video at the festival, but this year photos.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 24, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> I'll do my best but living in DC, there is almost nothing that has not been shot before.  I just left Oklahona City today and have a couple shots from downtown that would be a little more original, but they were taken before the challenge was issued.



Just because something has been shot before, doesn't mean it's not worth shooting!  If that were the case there would be very little left to photograph.  I really enjoyed DC the couple of times I have been there - it's a great photography city.



CherylL said:


> Going to the big city this weekend with the X-T2 weather permitting.  Usually I shoot video at the festival, but this year photos.



Looking forward to seeing your photos!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 24, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> I'll do my best but living in DC, there is almost nothing that has not been shot before.  I just left Oklahona City today and have a couple shots from downtown that would be a little more original, but they were taken before the challenge was issued.


Details.  Look for the details.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 24, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> photoflyer said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do my best but living in DC, there is almost nothing that has not been shot before.  I just left Oklahona City today and have a couple shots from downtown that would be a little more original, but they were taken before the challenge was issued.
> ...



It was 64 today and tomorrow is heat index of 102.  I can't take too much heat and at the same time think about camera settings.


----------



## DennyN (Aug 24, 2018)

I had just finished taking some telephoto landscape shots with film, got the film scans back today and they were terrible, so no film pics to post. The Vintage Pentax ESII camera I was using developed problems. Fortunately I had also taken my Canon SX10IS point and shoot and took the pictures below. I might try some more film shots this week. The Cleveland script shown below is one of several and are popular for people to have their picture taken with. The 2nd photo is the Cleveland skyline taken with zoom from Edgewater Park on Lake Erie.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 25, 2018)

Took the Hasselblad on a bike ride along the Potomac.     Oh, not one of those Hasselblads, the one that attaches to my phone.  Motorola must have made them an offer they could not refuse!

Arrival end of runway 19 at DCA taken from the park at Gravelly Point.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 25, 2018)

One more from Gravelly Point


----------



## CherylL (Aug 25, 2018)

Festival of Nations, St. Louis has several stages of free cultural entertainment.  There are booths with vendors representing many countries.  This is the main avenue of food vendors.  There are about 50 booths featuring food from around the world.  If you can't find something to eat here, well I don't know what to say.


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 26, 2018)

View attachment 162259


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 26, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 162259



Where?


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 26, 2018)

Munich


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 26, 2018)

Fujifilm GA645ZI, Acros 100


----------



## gk fotografie (Aug 27, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> gk fotografie said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 162259
> ...



It's Harderwijk, a very small town located at the IJsselmeer NL, a government-protected cityscape with more than 100 monuments. What you see is a piece of the city wall (most cities in the Netherlands were formerly built within high and secure city walls) built in the Middle Ages, nowadays only 2000 meters of this defensive wall, plus 3 or 4 original gates, is intact. (searching for housing around the IJsselmeer, so we regularly visit these surroundings)

View attachment 162283


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 27, 2018)

Geez, can never find the thread to post. Annoying as heck.

stand development experiment, zero inversions. Holga 135 and TriX. Rodinal 1:100 for 70 minutes, no agitation. Neat, it pulled the back side of the 135 through. Nice but also a warning to stick to 120. lol


----------



## snowbear (Aug 27, 2018)

cmw3_d750_2013.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN (Aug 27, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Geez, can never find the thread to post. Annoying as heck.
> 
> stand development experiment, zero inversions. Holga 135 and TriX. Rodinal 1:100 for 70 minutes, no agitation. Neat, it pulled the back side of the 135 through. Nice but also a warning to stick to 120. lol
> 
> View attachment 162292


I seem to have trouble finding the threads I want to post on also, thought it was just me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 28, 2018)

This thread tends to drop off the first page of the Active Topics link when the forum is busy.  Just go to Galleries then Photo Themes.  It should be near the top of that forum.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 28, 2018)

DennyN said:


> I seem to have trouble finding the threads I want to post on also, thought it was just me.



For this one I just search the site on the word Challenge and the most recent one is normally near the top.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 28, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> This thread tends to drop off the first page of the Active Topics link when the forum is busy.  Just go to Galleries then Photo Themes.  It should be near the top of that forum.


but I forget where you put it....I have to remember galleries/photo themes[emoji25]


----------



## CherylL (Aug 28, 2018)

From the Festival of Nations.  Everyone is all smiles at the festivals and I enjoy the music & food.
1.




2.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Sep 1, 2018)

The closest town to where I live has about 80 or so people, but never made it there this past week, so no chance to share 'city' life from around here with you.


----------

